# Custom Military Dolls



## ocox (Oct 15, 2007)

Ya, I said dolls. Custom Dolls. Pricey but cool, look...









http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w207/ocox/earthlights_dmsp.jpg

They are expensive, but this is what the gentleman can do..
What does a custom figure cost? 

Since each figure is unique there cannot be a “set” cost. We have done figures from $100-$500. The price of each figure is dependent on your desires, equipment required and effort required to produce (some figures like a HALO parachute jumper with O2 tanks obviously take much more effort). The average range for a combat equipped soldier is $150 - $180. Add about $10 to a combat equipped soldier for K-9 police, combat medics and combat engineers. Special operations soldiers average $180 - $200. Paratroopers, HALO/HAHO, Combat Divers and Snipers vary between $200-$300. 

Why are they so expensive? 

Look at our completed work. These are museum quality family heirlooms of YOUR experience. Every detail possible is included. We worry about the little things. You won’t see any loose hanging straps on our custom figures. If you can get the same quality and attention to detail done somewhere else let me know. I might hire him. 

How long will it take? 

Plan on three months. Some think that is a long time but how long would it take for an artist to do a portrait? Your figure is a 3-D representation and there are at least 100 servicemembers in front of you. Most importantly your figure doesn’t leave me until I am satisfied. Quality is a hallmark of our service. We will under no circumstances rush your figure. We would rather return your money than release something you might not be happy with. 

What will you do with any pictures I send? 

Only send copies or digital versions. I don’t want the responsibility for originals. We never publish photos sent to us for obvious reasons and will destroy them if necessary. 

Can you do a custom face? 

When supplied a picture, I do my best in matching skin tone, hair/eye color and key features. With over 150 faces I can usually find a good match. I paint hair/eye colors and can do the five 0’clock shadow or scruffy look. Beards require some more work. The truth is once you put on a helmet and especially some oakley sunglasses we all look the same anyway. I also have a sculptor that does excellent work. Unfortunately this option alone is $300 and requires photos from all four sides and about four months lead time. Even though I feel this sculptor does excellent work keep in mind its art and you may not be happy with the final outcome (ever take a photo you didn’t like?). This sort of option is nonrefundable. 

How do you get your figures to look so real? 

I have collected and "played" with 12" figures since 1969. Experience with over 250 satisfied servicemember’s projects, numerous relationships with those serving today and the assistance of several artists (who are also veterans) provide us a unique ability to make your vision a reality. Coupled with over 20 years of service in the Infantry to include combat experience, a lifelong study of military history at the collegiate and masters level have provided me an acute understanding of the soldier at the individual level. I know what looks right. I know many soldiers wear a snap link on their shooting shoulder for the sling of their weapon because that’s how I wore mine. I know black leather boots turn gray and suede turns black where they get rubbed because that’s what mine did. I know the edges of ammo pouches get the most worn because that’s what mine did. This is the key reason to let us serve you as we maximize the "By soldiers for soldiers" maxim for our product line. I spend HOURS on each figure so its right. 

Why? 

Once completed these figures will elicit a range of emotions from the receiver. Often what he/she thinks is a gag gift becomes a journey into wonder and memories as the receiver begins to notice the detail starting with their name on the figure. Amazement and deep emotion are not uncommon as they notice how detailed their weapon is down to the scratches and rifle rack number on the stock and exact placement of the pouches on their body down to the snap link they hooked their watch on. The figure often becomes a training aid and heirloom as the owner recounts what he wore, why he wore it and how he used it to family, friends or themselves. We accept no responsibility for brawls between the children over who gets to keep the figure in the future. 

www.thesoldiersplace.com


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 15, 2007)

The detail on those is pretty awesome.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2007)

You're in the Army and still play with dolls?  Shouldn't you be in the Navy or the Air Force? 

Eyes, EAT - you better get him out of yor LRS Det pretty quick, or it'll be really quiet with "Don't ask, Don't tell":eek:


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 16, 2007)

..........................................


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty good detail.  Plus the figures are personalized...


----------



## Ravage (Oct 16, 2007)

It's been going on since OEF began, the dolls are getting more and more accurate since there is loads of pics from Iraq and Afghanistan etc.


----------



## lancero (Oct 17, 2007)

Not Dolls, they are Action Figures!


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have contact data or a website?  I think they'd make nice retirement gifts (something someone would keep and display, unlike most wall plaques)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.thesoldiersplace.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc


----------

